
How the pursuit of leisure drives internet use - dragon_greens
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/06/08/how-the-pursuit-of-leisure-drives-internet-useya
======
octosphere
The link is a typo. Here's the article:

[https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/06/08/how-the-
pursui...](https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/06/08/how-the-pursuit-of-
leisure-drives-internet-use)

